

Net firms in music pirates deal - parenthesis
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/7522334.stm

======
danhak
It's a loss for net neutrality. But not a win for the war against piracy.

Things will be so nice once the music industry accepts this truth: recorded
music is no longer a product, it's a marketing tool. It's time to start
monetizing live concerts on a web scale. It will be the only way to keep the
cash flowing. People are becoming more and more accustomed to getting their
music for free, and through more and more legitimate channels (e.g. snuzu.com)

